# Critique please 6.5 month WL male



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

Django on 08/10/13 6.5 months 23.5 in tall 62 pounds. Critiques very welcome. Thanks as always - Marcus


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

I'll have a go at it! I'm from the ASL conformation crowd, so I'm still new to other lines.

The first pic makes his whole head and muzzle look very short, and his front feet appear long with a tad more angle on the pasterns than I'd expect from a working dog. Back is a bit high in the second pic, but nice chest. The bottom of the ribcage doesn't extend as far back into the loin as I would expect... It'll be interesting to watch him grow! I'd love to see his head from the front.

Totally pulling it out of my butt, so take it worth its weight!


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

There you go front head shot 1 week earlier.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am not a judge of this stuff but he looks nice to me, particularly for his age which is often gangly (he is not) . I would suggest more trimming on the nails and would ask for suggestions to tighten up those paws a little.


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> I am not a judge of this stuff but he looks nice to me, particularly for his age which is often gangly (he is not) . I would suggest more trimming on the nails and would ask for suggestions to tighten up those paws a little.


 Thanks! I actually just cut his nails before I posted this as I noticed his nails were sort of long. I do think his feet are alot tighter then they look but IDK. lol


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

mharrisonjr26 said:


> Thanks! I actually just cut his nails before I posted this as I noticed his nails were sort of long. I do think his feet are alot tighter then they look but IDK. lol


The culprit can be long toe fur! I have a bitch like that. I trim her foot-fuzz a week before we have a show. It's remarkable what a big difference it makes. Combine that with keeping the nails nice and short and you'll see a definite improvement.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I really like your dog a lot. Looks like a real sturdy fellow with great bone, muscle tone and pigment. He is a little long in the front feet and low in the pasterns in the photos. I really like his strong looking back and masculine expression. Keep us posted on how he develops he matures.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

marbury said:


> The culprit can be long toe fur! I have a bitch like that. I trim her foot-fuzz a week before we have a show. It's remarkable what a big difference it makes. Combine that with keeping the nails nice and short and you'll see a definite improvement.


I keep Beau's toe fur trimmed so I don't catch it in the dremel and to make foot inspection easier, and even though he is has a normal coat but it can hide a lot of nail as said. It does make a huge difference. If he is used to a dremel you can slowly work them back nicely.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Too funny, I was seeing a beautiful dog and then also got hung up by those long toenails!!!

Once they get long it takes time to get the quick back.





 good shots of how the black nail will look when before cutting the quick.

This is my favorite site with great discriptions How to Dremel Dog Nails @ DoberDawn.com


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for the advice guys. I do know how to clip fur and nails and I can assure you his feet are good. Im asking for a critique of the whole dog not advice on feet. I would appreciate if we stayed on topic. 

ROBK Thanks alot I will def do so.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

mharrisonjr26 said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. I do know how to clip fur and nails and I can assure you his feet are good. Im asking for a critique of the whole dog not advice on feet. I would appreciate if we stayed on topic.
> 
> ROBK Thanks alot I will def do so.


Feet are part of the whole dog, mate! :laugh:


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

marbury said:


> Feet are part of the whole dog, mate! :laugh:


Indeed They are. From my experience on this forum, I just know we can all get caught up on the wrong things. Instead of talking about the OP. Thats all Im saying. Feet are apart of the whole dog, but feet are not the whole dog.:smirk:


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

mharrisonjr26 said:


> Indeed They are. From my experience on this forum, I just know we can all get caught up on the wrong things. Instead of talking about the OP. Thats all Im saying. Feet are apart of the whole dog, but feet are not the whole dog.:smirk:


No, but when you ask for a critique and several people have the same issue, perhaps it is worth considering and it can wind up throwing the whole body out of whack. Otherwise he looks like a very nice pup.


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

*Marbury,Jocoyn* I do want to add that I do find value in all opinions so dont take my earlier statement as if I am disregarding the advice. I have not actually paid a attention to the diffrence in the way feet look In pictures. I also do understand that the feet need to and are supposed to be tight for funtional purposes as well as looks.


----------

